

Ask HN/PG: What does the name Y Combinator mean? - quizbiz

Why the name "YCombinator?
======
yan
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed_point_combinator>

------
byoung2
<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

_Why did you choose the name "Y Combinator?"

The Y combinator is one of the coolest ideas in computer science. It's also a
metaphor for what we do. It's a program that runs programs; we're a company
that helps start companies. _

